# goat carts?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

hi y'all! gonna be keeping a wether or two this may from kidding. going to be pack and harness training them. where does everyone get their equipment? just so i can shop around and get what i want for a good price. thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wish I knew the answer to that....there are a few goat cart breeders here...hope they will see this post... and answer your question for you..... :hug:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

what are you looking for in particular. Unfortunately I use harnesses that my friend made and is lending me... I keep meaning to make my own but... it never seems to happen. my dad helped me make a two wheeled goat cart which I could give instructions for and their are instructions on line......


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

well i found a harness that i can buy... er, that i'm hoping my gramma will buy me as a birthday present instead of jeans that would be the same price... (no offense to my gramma but i HATE jeans especially expensive ones *gag* ) 
i have a little two wheeled cart that i put together but it doesnt have wheels yet.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

that sounds cool! what is the harness like? photos??  And it is a two wheeled cart harness right?? you should use bicycle wheels. I bet you can get some old ones pretty cheap. I hear you on the expensive jeans  lol


----------



## Godtaluvme (May 10, 2011)

I am looking for a goat cart... for my 4 dogs to pull.. any advice?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

if you want all four dogs to pull it as a team then you need a four (or three) wheeled cart.... if it is just the one then you can use a two wheeled... I actually think I may have a book with instructions on how to build a dog cart in a book... but it may be that you are looking more for one to buy... let me know anyway and if you want I could scan the photos and e-mail them to you...

also I know some people on this site have bought things here.. http://www.k9carting.com/products.html you could take a look.. and maybe one of them will also respond  
good luck!
Miranda


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I have one of the carts w/three wheels from K-9 carting (above link) for my Nubian wether and love it. We've had to make some minor modifications to the shafts and tie backs to accommodate my goat's width and height (he's BIG!) It also came with a steering rod that we don't need since my goat is reign trained and responds to voice commands. It just gets in the way but is easy to remove. This cart does have 3 wheels, a feature I really like as it spares the goat's back. I don't know if the 3 wheels would work w/a team of 4 dogs, though. That's something the manufacturer should know and be able to tell you. 

Are your dogs trained to pull a cart? What breed are they?

Deb Mc


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been usen our small mini horse cart myself (bent the shafts to be closer to her to fit her) and mod a mini harness for my nubian Tini. She loves to pull. got her back into it and she just pulled me down the road not to long ago. ALso been hicken with her. Been usen a dog pack for her and had to mod that also to fit her shape.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Hoegger Goat Supply had some great harnesses and carts, but their site isn't working!


----------

